# Woll Guss prof



## malcyd (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi all,

i bought this  pan at no small cost 2 years ago at the Cooking show at London Ex cell. Whilst it has been excellent it is now showing distinct signs of wear, and the non stick element is virtually gone. I seem to remember there being a life time g'tee.... Any ideas as to how to claim. have looked at Google to try track down an adress or phone no, but guess i'm not entering correctly.. Your help much appreciated.


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Feb 16, 2010)

Do you still have the box and the papers that came with it? Its most probably written somewhere there


----------

